# Tenez ! / Tiens ! (tenir)



## bouldou

hola,

est-ce quelqu'un saurait traduire l'expression " tenez " dans cette phrase :

" tenez , regardez autour de vous, vous voyez des montagnes ? "

le monsieur montre quelquechose, un paysage, et il dit " tenez" il ne donne rien mais il dit "tenez" alors je ne trouve pa vraiment la traduction.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Bouldou:

Il s'agit d'une interjection, qui sert souvent à introduire une démonstration, une explication; on attire l'attention sur ce qui va être dit.

On pourrait en général le traduire par "mire", mais comme dans ta phrase on a aussi "regardez" on ne peut pas passer par là. On pourrait avoir aussi "escuche", "fíjese"... 

Attends d'autres propositions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bouldou

super merci beauuucoup !


----------



## Mirelia

Amigos:

Tengo un lío mayúsculo con una pavada, o no tanto. ¿Qué modismo español puede usarse para la ¿interjección?: Tiens!
En un contexto muy difícil de dar aquí. Por ahora sólo les diría que tiene que ver con el "tender" algo, dar algo, y que el autor lo utiliza prácticamente como sinónimo de Prends! Pero justamente por eso, no puedo traducirlo por ¡Toma!
¿Les parece viable la solución: ¡Ten!?

Agradeceré infinitamente vuestra ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Pienso que en alguna circunstancia "tiens ! y ¡toma!" sobre todo dependiendo de la entonación pueden considerarse idénticos.(Por ser dos idiomas diferentes eludo el término "sinónimos) Tiens, voilà encore un but du PSG !! ! Toma ya ¡ Otro gol del Alcoyano ¡


----------



## Mirelia

yserien said:


> Pienso que en alguna circunstancia "tiens ! y ¡toma!" sobre todo dependiendo de la entonación pueden considerarse idénticos.(Por ser dos idiomas diferentes eludo el término "sinónimos) Tiens, voilà encore un but du PSG !! ! Toma ya ¡ Otro gol del Alcoyano ¡


 

Gracias, Yserien, ¡y hola, tanto tiempo!
El problema es que el autor (en una palabra que lo dice todo: Derrida) reitera muchísimo el "tiens!" en este pasaje, jugando además con el verbo "tendre". Pero, por otro lado, dice también "prends!", diferenciando uno y otro. No puedo, por lo tanto, para "tiens" traducir "toma", que ya debo usar para "prends". Y se me ocurre "ten!", que me suena rarísimo pero existe. Aunque alguien de aquí acaba de susurrarme que se dice así en Cataluña pero está mal en español, y que hay un hilo sobre esto, al que iré prestamente pues acabo de "prender" mi "computadora" y me encuentro con vuestras lindas respuestas. 
Ah, me olvidaba: No se trata de la interjección, es simplemente el imperativo soltado a alguien a quien en ese preciso instante se le está "tendiendo", "dando", con la mano, algo. 
He ahí mi problemita.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Mira, Mirelia, quizás no se pueda decir en Argentina, pero podríamos decir en España:

Tiens !: ¡Toma!
Prends ! : Cógelo !

¿Sería una guarrería para vosotros en Argentina, o no (hablo de cógelo, claro)? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

Difícil pregunta. A estas horas sólo me ocurre:
- _¡Pilla!_

Hubiera jurado que era coloquial pero no lo es para la RAE.

Su revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Mirelia, no creo que te sirva de nada. Tal vez son divagaciones debidas a estas horas de la madrugada, pero mi abuelo, cuando quería darme algo y me lo ofrecía para que lo cogiese  tomase, me decía:

*¡Ahí va!* (en sentido de llamada de atención: toma, es para tí). Podían ser unas monedas, un trozo de fruta que estuviera comiendo o unas nueces que compartíamos y que él me pelaba.

Pero ¡cuidado! puede ser un localismo (o la bobada de Tximeleta de las 2 de la madrugada , ¡es qué ya no son horas!). 
No sé si se dirá en este sentido en otros lugares. Espera a ver que te dicen. 



Un saludo


----------



## BoigOGeni

Yo diria_ Mira!_


----------



## Mirelia

Muchas gracias a todos, me han hecho sentir realmente acompañada en este difícil trance... 

En general, les digo: el texto y el contexto (un Derrida más deconstructivista que nunca) impiden tomarse ciertas libertades y hasta imponen, muchas veces, forzar el español (no hay deconstrucción derrideana sin que las propias lenguas terminen maltrechas). Por eso no puedo utilizar giros que se alejen tanto de la letra del original. Por el momento, he tomado la siguiente decisión, ayudada sobre todo por la sugerencia de Gévy (gracias mil), y es traducir "tiens!" por "¡toma!" y "prends!" por... "¡recógelo!". ¡Glup!


----------



## chics

¡Hola!
Acabo de acordarme de una amiga mía argentina, ella suele decir "agárralo" en vez de cógelo, ¿te vale a ti también?


----------



## poupounette

BoigOGeni said:


> Yo diria_ Mira!_



Completamente de acuerdo: Por tiens! yo diría mira, por prends, toma


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Se me ocurre otra solución para diferenciar las ordenes _tiens _y _prends_:

Tiens  : aquí tienes.
Prends : toma.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> Acabo de acordarme de una amiga mía argentina, ella suele decir "agárralo" en vez de cógelo, ¿te vale a ti también?


 
Chics, lo he pensado. En efecto, aquí decimos "agarralo" (la conjugación con voseo transforma el acento en grave), pero el término, en exceso rústico, y por otro lado muy localista ("ten" en cuenta que el libro llegará a todo el mundo hispanohablante, y en particular también a España), además no concuerda con la línea semántica del texto: aquí se está hablando del don, de la ofrenda, es otro nivel semántico y de lengua.



Gévy said:


> Hola Mirelia:
> 
> Se me ocurre otra solución para diferenciar las ordenes _tiens _y _prends_:
> 
> Tiens : aquí tienes.
> Prends : toma.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy, muy interesante tu aporte. La dificultad estaría en que no sé si la expresión "aquí tienes" remite inmediata y naturalmente a algo que está ofreciendo alguien con la mano (pues de eso se trata en el texto). "Toma", en cambio, sí. Me parece. Pero lo volveré a pensar.

Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Tiens  : aquí tienes.



Gévy me lo ha sacado de la boca  , Mirelia. Es lo que te iba a proponer.


----------



## Arao

Tiens! Podria traducirse por Hola! en un contexto en que se encuentran dos personas. p.e. Tiens! Marie : Hola! Maria, aunque por lo que comentas del texto podria ser como han comentado otros, Toma!


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias por tu aporte, Arao, pero si miras un poco más atrás, verás que ya he tomado una decisión.


----------



## Uno de tantos

Hola, ami@s:
     Estoy traduciendo un texto y me encuentro con estas frases: "Tiens! ben viens avec moi, ti sais, ji connais là òu il y en a beaucoup." (se refiere a serpientes).
   Estas palabras están en boca de un nativo bereber, por lo que creo que son un francés muy "sui generis". 
      ¿Alguien me las puede traducir?
  Muchas gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

¡Toma ya! bien, ven conmigo; sabes, sé adonde hay muchos.


----------



## olives

Se puede decir "toma ya" como ha dicho rolandbascou?

Qué opináis de eso: "¡anda! vente conmigo, sabes, sé donde hay muchas."


----------



## fragnol123

¡Anda!
¡Mira!
¡Vaya!


----------



## Uno de tantos

Estimad@s amig@s:
     Veo que todos estais de acuerdo en lo esencial y que cuadra bien con el sentido del texto. 
    Muchas gracias, y a vuestra disposición desde Navarra.

Anoche no os pude contestar porque ya era tarde cuando abrí el correo. 
Lo he hecho hoy y espero que ya lo habreis recibido. 
   Un abrazo


----------



## gonzalo yanez

Sé que ya no viene al caso, pero a mí me hubiese dado traducirlos por, "toma" y "agarra", ambos imperativos, los que se entenderían -supongo- en todos los lares hispanohablantes. 

Saludos!


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

Ya sé que es tarde y la decisión está tomada, pero en España sí se suele decir "¡Ten!" en ese sentido de "toma" como coger/agarrar, y en casi cualquier contexto, familiar o culto.

"¿Me pasas la ensalada?" - "Ten".

Un saludo.


----------



## krystyan

BoigOGeni said:


> Yo diria_ Mira!_


 
También yo, y pongo este contexto: "SUZANNE. Tiens, Figaro, voilà mon petit chapeau; le trouves-tu mieux ainsi?"


----------



## Tutatis

Hola, estoy con Yuturma, en España se puede decir ¡Ten!, pero me surge una duda del frances, ¿de qué verbo procede "Tiens!"?


----------



## Gévy

Tutatis said:


> ¿de qué verbo procede "Tiens!"?



Tiens

*tiens*

 [tjƐ˜] ➔ tenir

En nuestros diccionarios puedes introducir una forma conjugada, te remitirá al verbo infinitivo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tutatis

Gracias Gévy, qué bien que esteis ahí!


----------



## Cecilia D

Hola, Cómo puedo traducir la palabra "tenez" que podría decir un cliente al vendedor cuando le da el dinero para pagar o "tiens" cuando uno entrega a alguién una cosa?
Gracias por responder!
Cecilia


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Echa un vistazo a este hilo.

Puedes decir:
-"Aquí tiene(s)"
- "Toma" (más coloquial)


----------



## Cecilia D

Gracias por la respuesta!
Cecilia d


----------



## Laura1947

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
*​

Hola! tengo un problema con esta frase sacada del libro _Le fait du prince_ de Amélie Nothomb, y es que no sé muy bien cómo traducir ahí ese "tiens".... 
En este capítulo está hablando sobre las relaciones personales de la gente a partir de una cierta edad... Yo lo traduciría algo así como "Sabes, éste es el caso 226 bis", pero la verdad es que no me convence mucho... 
Éste es el trozo en el que aparece la frase: 
"C'est d'autant plus bizarre que tous ces gens ici présents,  intelligents et qui éprouvent visiblement une certaine sympathie, voire  de l'amitié les uns pour les autres, n'ont absolument rien à se dire.  Écoutez-les. C'est inévitable: passé l'âge de vingt-cinq ans, toute  rencontre humaine est une répétition. Untel vous parle et vous pensez: "_Tiens, c'est le cas 226 bis_." Quel ennui. "

Si me pudiérais ayudar me sería de gran ayuda! Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Tiens! (aquí) es una expresión de sorpresa: ¡Vaya!, ¡mira tú!, ¡mira por donde!


----------



## jeannette joplin

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour !

Je travaille actuellement un texte de Maupassant, et je ne sais pas comment traduire le "tiens" de la phrase suivante, tout en restant dans un espagnol correct pouvant correspondre au langage français du 19ième :
"Tiens, un autre locataire vient sans doute de remonter".

Des idées ?

Merci !


----------



## galizano

¡vaya¡ semble correspondre. Quant à "tiens, tiens donc" : ¡vaya, vaya! .Attends d'autres réponses.


----------



## anah

Bonsoir,

En consultant le dictionnaire, j'opterais pour ¡Vaya! (qui permet de marquer la surprise ou l'incrédulité) !
"¡Vaya!, otro inquilino acaba sin duda de volver a subir"


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Les parents de Pierre sont venus visiter son nouvel appartement où il habite avec son colocataire Pascal.
Mais Pascal n'est pas encore retourné du travail.
Tout à coup, on entend le claquement de la porte. Pierre dit à ses parents : Tiens ! C'est sûrement lui ...

Comment traduit-on en espagnol 'Tiens!', dans une situation comme celle-ci ?

On dit toujours* ¿Vaya? *

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gemmenita:

En España se diría a menudo en este contexto: *Anda*,...

Bien fin de semana, 

Gévy


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, ¡Anda!: Buena idea y respuesta.

Muchísimas gracias, Gévy !


Un saludo
y
Bon dimanche!


----------

